

Expedia on how one extra data field can cost $12m - georgedrummond
http://www.zdnet.com/expedia-on-how-one-extra-data-field-can-cost-12m-3040153863/

======
tzs
Summary: on their checkout page, they had an optional "Company" field under
the "Name" field. This confused some people, who thought they were being asked
for the company that issued their credit card, so they would put their bank
name in that field, and then go on to fill out the address fields WITH THE
ADDRESS OF THEIR BANK instead of their own address! This caused the address
verification to fail on the credit card transaction. By taking out the
"Company" field, $12m/year in transactions that would have failed now succeed.

